# Naomi and Phin's vet visit



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I took Phineas and Naomi to the vet today for their 6 week check-up. We ended up spending almost 2 hours there! Naomi had everyone stumped. This was a new vet we are trying since my last one didn't seem too concerned with her leg. She was awesome and they even let me take pictures to record in my baby album!

It took a long time to get x-rays on her leg because they couldn't get the right angle to make a proper diagnosis and we're still not really closer to the truth of what might have happened to her leg. One of the x-rays looked like it might have been a fracture that healed wrong but after several attempts they got a better picture and I was stunned when I saw the results. It actually looks like it might be a genetic defect instead. Her leg is actually missing a part of the bone. There is a definite seperation between the bones. That explains why it feels so floppy to me. I thought it was odd that her foot just flops instead of being rigid like an elbow. Poor baby. 

They are also very stumped with her size. No one in the office has ever seen a hedgie as tiny as her. At 6 1/2 weeks she still only weighs 58 grams. Phineas weighed 160 grams. Everything else checked out normal for Naomi. The dr. has been emailing a friend of hers in Colorado that deals with a lot of hedgies trying to get some information about why she is so small because no one she knows of has ever seen dwarfism in a hedgie but she feels this may be the case with Mimi. She said that may also explain the leg because there are often other abnormalities that go with dwarfism. Honestly it makes no difference to me as long as she can live a normal, healthy life. Of course, there are no guarantees and we will continue to make frequent trips to the vet to keep an eye on the leg. The vet said that at some point in the future it may become necessary to amputate the leg but she wouldn't even consider doing the surgery at this size. She feels though, that if I use fleece liners the leg shouldn't get too sore and will build up a callous where she walks on it. My only question now is should I put a wheel in her cage? I think she would benefit from it but I worry it would be too hard for her to use. Any thoughts?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I like your new vet already.  And Naomi is just precious. I'm so glad she's doing well. I will leave the advise on the wheel up to the experts. But am very interested in what the Colorado Dr. has to say. My thoughts are with sweet little Naomi, as usual.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm interested in what the other vet says as well. I haven't been in the hedgie community all that long, but I have never heard of a dwarf hedgie either. She is such a cutie though! I've been reading the progress reports since the start here on HHC and can't wait for more...and more pictures ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Naomi is so precious and adorable, I hope that everything turns out great for her  I am very interested as well.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

I liked the new vet too. Even though she didn't seem to have any answers for me at least I know she's making an effort to find the answers. She seemed to genuinely care about Naomi. 

I went ahead and put a wheel in Mimi's cage today because she just wanders aimlessly around her cage with nothing to do. She was on it and running already! This poor little girl is so attached to me that she seems to be looking for me constantly. Every time I go in to check on her she is wandering around her cage and when I walk over to it she comes running and whines at me to pick her up. If I had nothing else to do all day she would let me hold her. It doesn't seem to matter what time of day I go in either, she naps here and there but she's up a lot too. It's nice cuz I get to spend a lot of time with her but I worry that she depends on me too much. She's such a sweet little thing though and I'm very attached to her. Phineas is so much more independent. He likes to be held but he doesn't beg for it like she does. He's gonna be just fine but I think I will always worry about Naomi.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Naomi certainly is special. I can just imagine how attached you are to her. I'M attached to her!  I'm glad that she's enjoying the wheel.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I am in love with Naomi. I love looking back through your posts from when she was 2 weeks old until now. She is so tiny and adorable, and your description makes it sound like she is an absolute sweetheart! But, I have to say Phin is pretty adorable too! I was showing my boyfriend photos of both of them and I kept referring to Phin as "big brother" or "older brother" and kept having to correct myself lol. Please continue to keep us updated and post pics of both of these cuties! I have no experience with hedgehogs that have amputated or nonfunctional limbs, but I have heard that they can be quite adapt at the wheel and that it is good for them to have one. I am happy to hear Naomi was able to run, I would love to see a video of that!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

It's nice to know that so many people are interested in Naomi's (and Phin's)welfare. This is such a great community and I'm glad I found it! My friends at work think I'm nuts with my hedgies because I talk about them all the time and they simply don't understand and make fun of me but it's nice to come here and be able to tell you guys everything we've been going through and you actually get it! 

I was not able to get the video camera out fast enough but I always have my camera ready for a shot or two. I was able to take a pic of Mimi on her wheel this morning but she jumped off when she heard me coming. So I scooped her up and held her for a while. She loves to sit cradled in my hand and will sleep there all day if I let her. If all hedgies were this sweet there would not be so many being passed around trying to find a permanent home!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh! Cuteness overload! I love the picture of her on her wheel, she's so itty bitty! ^____^

And of course, love to her big brother Phin!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Well I heard from the vet today. She has emailed several of her colleagues and so far no one has heard of any incidents of dwarfism in hedgehogs. What does that mean for Naomi? Does that mean there is something physically wrong with her? Should I have more tests done? Or should I just wait and see? I don't understand why she's so tiny and different looking. This particular vet doesn't think more tests are necessary at this time. She still feels that Naomi may be a dwarf and that perhaps she is the first one to survive. She said that animals often know when there's something wrong with a baby and that's why they kill them but since I took these away from the mom it's hard to say what would have happened. She also said that hedgehog medicine is still very new and they don't know enough about them to say for sure what is wrong with Naomi. So basically I still have no answers. 

She asked around about her leg also and they all said to keep the leg if we can because they do better with all four. Hopefully with the soft bedding and extra care it won't get too sore and will build a callous. I wish someone could give me an answer because if she's not a dwarf and there's something physically wrong it will kill me if I don't do anything and she ends up dying. I can't even take her to another vet for answers because she's asked everyone in this area and in several other states as well. Any suggestions will be welcome. I want this baby to live a long and happy life.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I am really impressed with you and your vet. Both of you have done lots of research and that is great. I wish I knew more about hedgehogs so I could help you out, but I have only had Hejji since September. You are right about the mom killing or neglecting babies that have something wrong, but since you took Naomi away I think she has a good chance at a normal life. She has been making steady progress gaining weight and growing, she can wheel, she is ADORABLE. I think there are a lot of positive things about having a special hedgehog like her. I do understand your fear/frustration though. It would be really difficult not knowing if she has a problem. I think for now the best thing to do is keep an eye on her, support keeping her leg (by providing the soft bedding etc...), and probably post lots of photos  

I wonder if there are any "hedgehog specialists" that might be interested in this case? I know Washington State University has an excellent veterinary program that teaches about hedgehogs (to what extent I am unsure though...) and I wonder if they or any other vet school might be interested in learning about Naomi or have information that current vets don't have.


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you! I appreciate the encouragement. It means a lot to me. I will look into Washington State, thanks for that info. I will keep posting about her progress and of course there will always be plenty of pictures! I know there is somebody who has an answer and I believe my vet will keep searching until we figure something out. She told me today she is still waiting to hear from a few of her colleagues and will call me early next week. I am so pleased with the care and concern that I've received from everyone in her office. I even got a card from them in the mail today telling me how much they all enjoyed Naomi and what a sweet hedgie she is. 

I've been very busy sewing lots and lots of fleece liners for all my hedgies. I found a very special fabric for Naomi's cage. I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is very beautiful fabric and absolutely perfect for her


----------

